# Former ufc fighter is now a porn star



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

As you might have noted. I'm this forums regional pervert. Adding my 2cents on threads that are about ring card girls like edith or defending jenna jameson. Yesterday I was getting in my regular daily dosage of porn. Then I stumbling across a scene with a guy that looked familiar. Then I saw him from the side it was none other then John Warmachine koppenhaver. He does porn now recognized his grenade tattoo on his neck. I will not post screenshots here I don't wanna get banned. But check it out he has a scene with phoenix marie (my sisters hot friend). Hopefully he doesn't get kicked out of the porn biz too.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Koppenhaver

Yep, since October 31.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

lol i thought this was going to be about aaron brink.

but also nice...

btw this was the girl he "worked" with


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

haha that girl is nasty. I saw him with this girl phoenix marie_marie_


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

that line of work seems easier on your body.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Was it good for you?

Did she win?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

he'll fail at being a porn star too.....


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Everyone else can say what you want about him having a stupid name, etc. But he certainly is living the dream.

Good for him.


----------



## ARM*BAR (Nov 7, 2009)

Joe Rogan raggs on Warmachine on twitter all the time.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Everyone else can say what you want about him having a stupid name, etc. But he certainly is living the dream.
> 
> Good for him.


Amen.

Random person: What do you do for a living?
Warmachine: I get paid to kick the shit out of guys in front of thousands of people legally, but to supplement my income I bang hot sluts with fake boobs.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad he's finally part of an industry where having issues is the norm. He was talking suicide a few days ago on Twitter... lol, dude is messed up.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

ARM*BAR said:


> Joe Rogan raggs on Warmachine on twitter all the time.


Can you post some of the ragging on this thread. I wanna see the ragging. Dunno how to work the twitter stuff.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I heard Phoenix Marie locked in a triangle during the shoot and he tapped, thats the rumor anyway.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

box said:


> that line of work seems easier on your body.


until he contracts AIDS


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Everyone else can say what you want about him having a stupid name, etc. But he certainly is living the dream.


I'm not bashing porn, I am solidly pro-porn but I don't think it is a dream job. It seems like it would be fun but in reality I bet it is so sterile and fake that it isn't as enjoyable as one would think.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't mind getting paid to have sex with a hot chick. Well only if she's clean.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Drogo said:


> I'm not bashing porn, I am solidly pro-porn but I don't think it is a dream job. It seems like it would be fun but in reality I bet it is so sterile and fake that it isn't as enjoyable as one would think.


You must be a virgin. Sex is sex, whether it's "fake" or not, they're still getting off.


----------



## bbfsluva (Oct 18, 2009)

porn ain't sex. how often does someone tell you to stop right in the middle and change positions? if for some reason your hardon goes down (thanks to viagra, this isn't as much of a problem) and you get fired for it. all these guys mixing steroids, viagra and who knows what other drugs or alcohol, it's a job, like everything else we do for money. also, how many of you 20 something's are even using viagra? look at all the red faces, heads and chests on these guys. they're all "juicing". lol. also, guys don't make as much as the women, nowhere near, so i hope they're at least having some fun.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Drogo said:


> I'm not bashing porn, I am solidly pro-porn but I don't think it is a dream job. It seems like it would be fun but in reality I bet it is so sterile and fake that it isn't as enjoyable as one would think.


Ron Jeremy's success is proof of the fake and sterile part.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Ron Jeremy's success is proof of the fake and sterile part.


I'm sure he has a WINNING personality....


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This dude needs help.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Would be funny if he got rocked in a fight, got confused and started trying the **** the guy he was fighting. Alternativly if he got a flash back of a fight whilst banging some girl and started GnPing her. P.S. Soemone post a link to the porn, I dont want to see it......... but I have to.


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

NSFW

No bueno link: Admin check


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey, he's getting help, it looks like.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He's ridiculously ugly, though. Porn is a sham. Too many ugly men scoring with complete babes. It's not right, and it's not just. Especially to physically stunning men with large packages... like myself.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The dudes are nearly all ugly, most of the girls are cute, but so many of them have a trailer trash look. IDK, some guys must like that.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

h2so4 said:


> NSFW
> r


Hahaha love the directors quote.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> You must be a virgin. Sex is sex, whether it's "fake" or not, they're still getting off.


and you most likely have a small penis.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> You must be a virgin. Sex is sex, whether it's "fake" or not, they're still getting off.


LOL. Try having sex with super bright lights, a dozen people around, a couple cameras two feet from you, a girl who obviously couldn't care less about you and is getting as much out of it as she does from doing her nails and see how sexy it is. 

I can guaruntee I've had sex more often than you fwiw.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Drogo said:


> LOL. Try having sex with super bright lights, a dozen people around, a couple cameras two feet from you, a girl who obviously couldn't care less about you and is getting as much out of it as she does from doing her nails and see how sexy it is.
> 
> I can guaruntee I've had sex more often than you fwiw.


You may have sex but you sure as hell don't know your porno. Maybe you're to caught up in the hollywood version of porn but the environment you just described is completely unrealistic. Go to any streaming porn site, click most viewed videos, show me which ones have dozens of people, studio lighting, and people two feet away from them. Most of the time it is only the people having sex and the camera man.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

5-1 in his last 6 fights. Now he's banging porn stars?


This guy is becoming an unsung hero.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Drogo said:


> LOL. Try *having sex with super bright lights, a dozen people around, a couple cameras two feet from you, a girl who obviously couldn't care less about you* and is getting as much out of it as she does from doing her nails and see how sexy it is.


wow and that sounds like a bad thing to you?

if that is torture, chain me to the wall :thumb02:


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Drogo said:


> LOL. Try having sex with super bright lights, a dozen people around, a couple cameras two feet from you, a girl who obviously couldn't care less about you and is getting as much out of it as she does from doing her nails and see how sexy it is.


It might be hard work, but it sure beats my job.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

JonCR96Z said:


> It might be hard work, but it sure beats my job.


This.


xeberus said:


> wow and that sounds like a bad thing to you?
> 
> if that is torture, chain me to the wall :thumb02:


This.


J.P. said:


> 5-1 in his last 6 fights. Now he's banging porn stars?
> 
> 
> This guy is becoming an unsung hero.


and this.


----------

